# 2,000 dollars pick 2 guns out of 5



## laguna (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok I like all opinions because everyone is right! I just like to read what people have to say and why. So I'm gonna be purchasing two guns in the near future (jan 2013) Ive done a lot of reading and have my choices down to my top 5..Now I will buy a third gun im sure but for now i have the funds for the two (2,000 dollars) I like steel guns! Ive shot all 5 and like all 5 heck i might end up with all 5 in the near future.. So what 2 would you guys and girls pick without going over my budget of 2,000.. Thank you all for your help and info..Much appreciated. All 9mm.
please dont debate 9mm vs 40 vs 45 I've decided to go with 9mm and someday I might buy a 45 but my main objective is to stick with 9mm..

Budget: 2000 dollar pick 2...

1.Kahr PM9.........Great carry very light not all metal but for an easy carry its nice.
2.CZ 75 Tactical Sport........like the fact it hold 20 and i can use it for target shooting as well as home defense! Awesoome shot group!
3.CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical.......Great gun not a bad trigger for the price of the gun like the fit..
4.Sig P226 MK25......Maybe the best in all 9mm (my opinion)
5.Sig P938.......Great carry size not to small..

Ok anyhelp would appreciate ...I was leading towards 2 and 5 but then i was thinking all sigs but then all CZ.. so lets hear it..I think im taking the Kahr off my choice for now..


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig P226, P938....one company to deal with, lifetime warranty and excellent customer service..


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Of the ones mentioned Sig.


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

CZ, Sig P938


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm gonna be the maverick here.
Don't buy two guns with your $2,000.00.
Buy only _one_ gun, and then spend the rest of the money on practice ammunition, tactical-defense shooting classes, range time, and a really good holster-and-belt rig.

No matter which gun you finally buy, the only way to make the very best use of it will be to learn to use it quickly, accurately, and effectively.
That requires lots of practice, and as much training as you can afford.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve, excellent advice indeed!!


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

First decide what is the purpose of the gun. If it is a concealed carry gun that will be carried more than shot go with the Kahr or 938. If you plan on shooting a lot and carrying concealed then stick with the full size gun.

Get a 226, buy lots of ammo an shoot it.

Unless there is some reason for the MK 25 that you have to have it simply save money and buy a standard 226. It is marketing hype to a point "These guns are carried by the NSW guys". Well actually the two teams that are here are carrying SIG 228's and standard 226's. Get a good quality holster, extra mags, unless it comes with three, and train. The 226 will conceal easily with a good holster and belt and since it is a full size handgun you will be able to get the most accuracy out of the gun and you.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

NONE of the above....


----------



## papahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

None of the above


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if I were to buy two handguns only one would have to be a .22
some manufacturers make a 22 identical to the 9mm
this is for cheaper practice but the feel of the gun is identical for muscle memory


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Laguna- take a few extra steps and shoot these guns at a range. You'll really be glad you did. I just shot a CZ75 because I thought it would because it was rated very highly and really considered a classic. I hated it!!! Totally disappointed. I was given a Berretta Px4 and absolutely loved it. Infact it was the weapon I was looking for originally, but couldn't find a dealer in my area. Now, I'm not professing buying a Px4, I am saying try them I think you'll find the experience totally enlightening and fun. Your choice for the 9mm is a good one.


----------



## laguna (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! Looks like I will be heading back to BILLS gun range and trying out more guns! Wish i could do a blind fold test just hand me the gun safely of coarse and let me shoot and see what i like without knowing the brand!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

None of the above. An M4, a Glock 19 and a 12 guage.


----------

